# Email scam or is Eric in trouble????



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2010)

Check this out, folks.. this is supposedly an email from "Just dig it" ..he hasn't been on the forum for a month now, but this is extremely suspicious.. 


 OH MY GOD!
 Monday, September 27, 2010 7:56 PM
 From: "Eric Johnson" <privydigger@yahoo.com>
 To: "charlie jonsen" <c_jonsen@yahoo.com>
 Dear Charlie,
 I'm writing this with tears in my eyes.I'm sorry I didn't tell you about our trip down here in Westminster, London, United kingdom.I came down here with my friend for a short vacation, unfortunately we were mugged at the park of the hotel where we stayed, we are both injured and all cash, credit card and cell were stolen by robbers off us at GUN POINT but luckily for us, we still have our passports with us.It was a very bad experience for us.Me and my friend are at the hospital where being first-aid treatment by doctor,Am scared and worried if this will not end-up to dead for any of us.i contacted the embassy and the Police here, but they're not helping issues at all and our flight leaves soon but we are having problems settling the hotel bills and hospital bill.The worst part of it is that the hotel manager and the doctor won't let us leave until we settle the bills, We are freaked out at the moment pis-off and sad.We are wondering if you could help us with a quick loan. I promise i will refund it once i get back home.Please save me from the embarrassment of not being able to cover the bills.

 Am writing you with the Hospital receptionist computer, so urgent respond is needed from you.
 -Eric Johnson
 New Bedford, MA.
 NB:  please try to contact the Doctor in-charge of our medical attention for more details:  andy_jones1651@yahoo.com


----------



## kungfufighter (Sep 27, 2010)

SCAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah - scam.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2010)

These scam artists are finding disturbing ways to use personal info like real email addresses and names.. I know it isn't Eric who composed the email, he speaks better American than this.. anyone know what he is really up to these days?


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, he's on Facebook.  Not much, but he is listed as my friend on there.  I agree with you Charlie.  It sounds very fishy.  I don't think his address would be "privydigger" as I don't think he digs a lot of privies.  Also, no phone number is given or name of the hospital.  

 This scam has to be someone who knows you and him.  I would change all my passwords right now, if you haven't already.  

 Something similar happened to me recentley.  I got an email from youtube requesting a new password for my account.  It was someone trying to sign up using my email address, but a different username on youtube.  The thing is, I know it was someone who knows me, because the username they used was the name  of a family member that not everyone even knows the name of.  I'm still sorting that out with youtube, whose service leaves something to be desired in that area.  I changed all my passwords and security and did a whole computer scan after that.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 27, 2010)

You know, I get these feelings, and they always start with the letter, "M".[8|]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 27, 2010)

SCAM-A-RAMA!! Ignore that thieving SOB![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2010)

Re: oh my God!
 Tuesday, September 28, 2010 12:47 AM
 From: "charlie jonsen" <c_jonsen@yahoo.com>
 To: "Eric Johnson" <privydigger@yahoo.com>

 Sorry to hear about the dilemma you are in.. that stinks.. I hope you escape from the UK in one piece.. how are Jessica and the baby handling this?? They must be wrecks by now.. 
 Remember the bottles we traded?? I was looking through me ole collection and thought of you when I saw that one you sent me.. remember the embossing? 

 How much $$$ USD do you need?

 Hang in there, bro.. we will get you home, without any embarrassing unpaid expenses.. who else have you contacted about this? Prehaps we could pool our resources.. 
 In the name of all that is decent and humane, I will do what is right!!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL!  Hey Charlie, on a lighter note, have you ever visited Dead Horse Bay?????????????  I'm dying to go there.  You're not too far from there are you?  Could you please go and take some pics for us, like that post you did with your Wife at the beach?  I need to find that thread.  It was really cool!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2010)

Thousands upon thousands of bottles, broken and intact, many over 100 years old litter the shore. Though other hardy bits of trash pepper this beach of glass: leather shoe soles, rusty telephones, and scores of unidentifiable pieces of metal and plastic. The beach is usually empty, conjuring a quiet, eerie post-doomsday kind of scene that is the perfect setting for scavenging another eraâ€™s trash.

 Like most of New York City, Dead Horse Bay has a long history of changes. Over the years, much of old New York has been torn down, replaced, torn down again, and replaced again by new buildings and people, and the layers of history are all but forgotten. Not true at Dead Horse Bay, where remnants of the past litter the beach today.

 Along Millstone Trail near the bay, a millstone is left over from the 17th century, when Dutch settlers used the water for tide mills to grind wheat into flour.

 The bay was given its name sometime in the 1850s, when horse-rendering plants still surrounded the beach. From the New York Times: â€œDead Horse Bay sits at the western edge of a marshland once dotted by more than two dozen horse-rendering plants, fish oil factories and garbage incinerators. From the 1850â€™s until the 1930â€™s, the carcasses of dead horses and other animals from New York City streets were used to manufacture glue, fertilizer and other products at the site. The chopped-up, boiled bones were later dumped into the water. The squalid bay, then accessible only by boat, was reviled for the putrid fumes that hung overhead.â€ As the car industry grew, horse and buggies â€” thus horse carcasses â€” became scarce, and by the 1920s, there was only one rendering plant left.





 It was during this era, around the turn of the century, that the marsh of Dead Horse Bayâ€™s began to be used as a landfill. Filled with trash by the 1930s, the trash heap was capped, only to have the cap burst in the 1950s and the trash spew forth onto the beach. Since then garbage has been leaking continually onto the beach and into the ocean from Dead Horse Bay.

 Of the leaking garbage, what has stayed in tact over 60 years of rolling around in the ocean are namely bottles. So very many bottles. Though we were lured to Dead Horse Bay by friends under the promise of bottle scavenging, it was the atmosphere of the place which truly captured our fascination. D and I marveled - under the weight of our bag laden with old bottles - at the fairytale sound of clinking glass as the gentle waves shifted them about. Thereâ€™s no place quite like it; and in its quiet feeling of apocalypse, Dead Horse Bay is mysteriously peaceful.

 ..from  HERE


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 28, 2010)

We got something exactly like this from a friend who was on vacation at the time that we received it.  But she was on a cruise and did not fly to England.  Basically, what we believe is happening, public computers are infected with a keylogger or some other spyware, and when unsuspecting useres log into their yahoo, msn, hotmail or other internet based email account, the evil doers gain access to their email...sending these messages out to their entire list.  This way it looks legit as it actually does come from their account.  

 Fortunately, we saw too much suspicious characteristics of the email.  We contacted her email service and had the account locked so no more could be done, and we called and left a message on her answering machine regarding the insolent.

 Since then, I researched this email and found that it has been around a while, and as you can see, still making it's 
 rounds.

 Moral of the story here, don't log onto any private account you hold on a public computer.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 28, 2010)

One more reason I need a printer.  If I have something I need printed out, I have to go to the library.  I had to do all of my divorce paperwork at the library.  I spent days and days using their computers.  Good thing I didn't run into any problems as a result of that part!


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 28, 2010)

> NB: please try to contact the Doctor in-charge of our medical attention for more details: andy_jones1651@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> > Big ol' red flag here even if someone believes the mugging story.  Why on earth would a doctor in England use a yahoo account?  Wouldn't a British doctor's email address have a hospital domain name and end in .uk rather than .com?  And why would a doctor discuss medical information with any random person who emails?
> ...


----------



## towhead (Sep 28, 2010)

All over the internet....Nigerian Facebook Scam

http://www.businessinsider.com/2009/1/nigerian-scammers-still-roosting-on-facebook

 -Julie


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

A hand gun in UK, I don't think so.  SCAM


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2010)

...I heard back from "Eric" today:


 Re: oh my God! get back to me as soon as possible..Tuesday, September 28, 2010 2:20 AM
 From: <privydigger@yahoo.com>Add sender to Contacts
 To: "charlie jonsen" <c_jonsen@yahoo.com>
 Thank you my dear charlie,am glad to read from you. I have nothing left on me and I'm grateful to God that we still have our life and our passport cos it would have been worst if the hoodlums made away with our passport. I'm full of panic now as our flight leaves soon. Well i need you to help me with a quick loan about $1,000 or any ting you know you can come up with to sort the bills and I promise I'll refund it once we get back home.. 
 You can have the money send in my name via MONEY GRAM OUTLET around you...Below are the details you will need to send the money to:

 Name:-  Eric Johnson
 Location:- Albemarle St , Westminster.
 City: London W1S 4, 
 Country: United Kingdom

 Once you send the money , email me back with the Money gram receipt details;
 REFERENCE NUMBER 8 Digit numbers)
 SENDERS NAME AND ADDRESS:
 AMOUNT YOU SENT:
 DATE :
 TEXT QUESTION & ANSWER:
 Sorry for any inconvenience, The earlier the better.Am scared and we have to take our flight on-time and get out of here.We are looking forward to read from you as soon as possible.
 Thanks and God bless..I love ya!
 -Eric Johnson
 New Bedford, MA.

 ..later on he sent this:

 Re: oh my God! urgent responded is requiered !!!Tuesday, September 28, 2010 4:17 PM
 From: <privydigger@yahoo.com>Add sender to Contacts
 To: "charlie jonsen" <c_jonsen@yahoo.com>
 Dear Charlie,
 Am waiting to read from you concerning the money you promised to send to me so i can pay the bills here..Its getting late and the earlier the better..Am not feeling fine at the moment and to avoid any sort of health condition , please get the money send otime so i can come home and take good care of myself.
 Your  dear Bro, Eric.

 ...I couldn't resist answering again!! []

 Re: oh my God! urgent responded is requiered !!!Tuesday, September 28, 2010 10:54 PM
 From: "charlie jonsen" <c_jonsen@yahoo.com>
 To: "Eric Johnson" <privydigger@yahoo.com>
 Great news, Eric ole buddy o'mine!! I have contacted all your friends and family members, and have gathered together a "Bail Eric out of London fund" ..I have $65,000 in cash and I am getting ready to board the next flight to London.. I should be there in the early afternoon tomorrow.. so don't go anywhere.. help is on the way!! Watch for me at the hotel lobby...
 See you soon, you sweet lug, you!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2010)

ah man, any ting ya send is good, and could ja throw in a little ganja to kill ma pains[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 28, 2010)

That is hilarious, Charlie!


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2010)

I SAW THIS ON FACE BOOK AND HAD NO IDEA WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT....BEING HELD HOSTAGE IN IRAN OR SOME PLACE LIKE THAT...BUT THE U.K.?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2010)

It's funny, and it's weird and strange and a little scary... bizarre and interesting also .. let's see if the game goes on:


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL.  Yup, if you do contact them regarding the first message, this is the response you get (we got one as well)
 Reminds me of the scammers prowling Craigslist.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 29, 2010)

Ask him what he is wearing while waiting for you at the Airport so that you will know how to find him and then report him to Scotland Yard for some pretty silver braclets.[]


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh yes, some interesting grammar!  Can't wait to see if you get a response!-Julie


----------



## Stardust (Sep 29, 2010)

THAT IS FUNNY and yet NOT! I USUALLY GO TO SNOPES .COM and Google the first line when something looks fishy....I usually find the scam of the week and alert my friends to relax... : ) . I think facebook has some kind of FISHY THING GOING ON, going on twice they have asked me for my cell phone # or credit card info when looking at at pic someone has put up. HAS THAT HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE? : /


----------



## mjl3688 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hahaha.  Nice Charlie.  Only a fellow Jersey boy would have the humor to scam a scammer!  I dig it, unlike privydigger I'm sure.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont use Facebook but there is a young man in trouble for some sort of pop-up hack he put on there and they were at least two days trying to rid it off the site.Maybe it has to do with this.I dont give out any info. at all.As a matter of fact,Coca Cola wants info. from me about 3 collapsed Sprite cans that were non carbonated.One in each of 3 different 12 packs and I guess they will have to figure out where they came from by themselves because I threw away the cartons with the code numbers on them without thinking and I wont give them my phone number or other info..Looks like they need to do more quality checks.I hope someone will get hired because of it but I doubt it.I may have passed up a chance at a case of free Sprite.At least thats how they used to try to rectify some problems. 

 P.S. I got laughed at on here for repeating whats on Snopes.I guess they are not trustable.Who really knows what is true on the net.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 29, 2010)

The guy should just say------i are Stupid[8|][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Stardust (Sep 29, 2010)

Wagan, I wonder if that is what the big shut down was all about last week that had all those who really care "freaked out." lol!

 Your right I don't trust a lot out there, but I decided it was time to join in with the family fun. Someone did recently tell me that snopes is not always right. I forgot about that, but a lot of the stuff people are sending me is scam stuff that is like 10 years old.

 Fred you are very funny ~


----------



## ncbred (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah, the "any ting" kind of gave it away, lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2010)

I am happy to report that Eric is home now, safe and sound! I just can't believe how different he looks after the London mugging...


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

he looks Nigerian.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Stardust (Sep 30, 2010)

You are all very funny!!!!! [8D]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 2, 2010)

*It appears after I log into this site I receive scam and spam mail, anyone else have that problem? I generally send this back to them and follow up shortly thereafter with travel directions as to where to go and where they should shove it once they get there...if you catch my drift.
**
*Dear           Mr. Adaku Ogeibri, I           think I received your email by mistake.  My name is Shakka Abuya           and I too am a Nigerian Scam artist.  I live in Kano and want           to make some extra money.  I go by the name Ron Jeremy (he is           a famous actor).  I find the Americans respond better when I use           that name.  I am always looking to improve my scamming skills           and was wondering if you could give me any pointers (as you can see,           I was really impressed by your style).  Whatever hints you can           give me to make my percentage of successful scams increase would be           greatly appreciated.  Here are some issues that I am pondering           right now: 1.  What           font do you use to write in?  I try to switch it up but find that           I am strangely attracted to COURIER NEW. 2.  I           currently use the plane crash method of death.  I feel it's time           for a change.  Do you think I would have better luck if I told           my victims that the subject of the email was either poisoned by the           government or died in an explosion. 3.  Do           you send real photos of yourself?  I mostly cut pictures out of           magazines but then if they ask for a second photo I'm screwed. 4.  I           have yet to convince someone to meet me.  What should I do with           them after I pick them up from the airport? 5.   Do           you ever feel bad about what we do?  Sometimes when I know I'm           stealing from a nice person, I feel guilty. How do I overcome this? 6.   How           do you prepare for a character?  I use the "lemon face, lemon           face, lion face, lion face" method. 7.  Have           you ever wanted to have relations with an Ebola Monkey after you have pulled           off a really good scam? 
Please           answer these questions as soon as you can.  I'm working on an           old white lady right now who I think will give me her life savings.  Us           Nigerians got to stick together.  Give me good advice so I can           rob these white devils blind.  If you have any questions about           my methods, I would love to share them with you.  Ask away my           friend.  I hope to talk to you soon. 
Thanks, Shakka           AKA Ron Jeremy


----------

